# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  مـ ح ـموص لـ ح ـم  ع ـلى كـيفكم ’ من بيتنا،،،

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*مرحباااا*
*اخباركم عساكم بخير*
*اليوم جبت لكم محموص من عمل يد اختي*
*والله اتنغصت عليكم وقلتها وانتي تطبخي صوري*
*والله ماقصرت الله يعطيها العافيه*
*واليوم قررت انزله لكم*


*المـقـادير/*
*لحم (غنم او بقر)*
*رز* 
*بصل*
*لومي اسود*
*بهارات صحيحه*
*فلفل مشكل*
*زيت*
**
*الـطـريقه/*
*نوضع البصل في قدر على النار حتى ينشف الماء*
*نحمس البصل بقليل من الزيت حتى يكون لونة اسود او ذهبي غامق*
*اهم شي لايحترق**وبعد الحماس يصير لونة كذا*


*نوضع قليل من الماء العادي على البصل حتى يذبل شوي* 

*نغلي اللحم في قدر لوحده مع بهارات صحيحه ومشكله وملح*
*بعد ما ينضج اللحم نأخذ ماء اللحم ونوضعه ع البصل*

*ونسبكه ع البصل*



*بعد ذلك نوضع الرز على البصل ويكون كذاا*
*مع زياده بهار وفلفل والملح بعد..*

*وبكذا انتهينا من الرز*
*حتى يتنأشف ويصير تمام من حيث النضج والطعم*
*اللحم نأخذ ونقليه بشويه دهن(الكرسي*
*ويطلع لذيييييييذ وريحته جنااان*
*وبالنهاايه في طبق التقديم*


*وصحتييييييييييييين*
*وعلينااا وعليكم بالف عااااافيه*
*اتمنى عجبكم المحموص*
*واسمحوا لي ع القصووووور*
*دمتن بود*
*تحيااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اممممممممممممم لذيذ
صار نفسي فيه مررره
عليكم بالف الف عافيه غناتي
وتسلمين على هيك محموص
ربي يعطيك العافيه
دمتي بود

----------


## قمر دنياي

وااااااو اكله شهيه ورووعه 
تسلمي لا عدمنا جديدك 
الراائع تحياااتي واشواااااقي

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

ياعلي يجنن محموصكم

طيب سلمي أول  :wacko: 
ما عليه البنت انصرعت من شافت الأكله
ههههههههههههه  :wink: 
مرحبااا : شذواي
كيف غناتي
بصراحه أنا أموووووووت على المحموص
مررررررررره لذييييييييييذ
وربي طبخكم رووووووووووووعه
مبين من الصور
عليكم بألف بألف عافيه حبيبتي
وما ننحرم من روعة أطباقك
كوني بخير وهنااااء
دووووووماً
في رعاية الباري





أمنيــــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا
 :embarrest:

----------


## اسير الهوى

يالله

ماشاء الله الكريم

شكله لذيذ مررررررررة

الحين نتصل بالوالدة تسوي لينا 

صار نفسي فيه

هههه


يعطيك الف عافية شذاوي

سلمت يد اختك ويدك

لو ترسلو لينا حبيبة يعني ههههه

يسلمووووو خية

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الله يعطيك العاافيه خيتو
بصرااااحه شهيتنا للمحموص 
شكله مرررره لذيذ
عليكم بالف عاافيه

----------


## نورس الشرق

يم يم نفسي فيه

----------


## Habit Roman

واااااااااااااااااااااو 
تسلم الايادي إلى طبخته اذا الشكل روعة الطعم كيف ؟<<<<<<<<<< أكيد جنان

تسلمين شذوي

تحياتي

----------


## صفآء الروح

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
بصراحة شهيتنا في المحموص
ولا عاد المحموص الي يطبخوه في ايام شهر محرم
تسلمي خيتي شذى على الطبق الراااااااااااائع
ربي ما يحرمنا من اكلاتش الحلوة
تقبلي تحياتي
دمتي بخير

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اممممممممممممم لذيذ
> صار نفسي فيه مررره
> عليكم بالف الف عافيه غناتي
> وتسلمين على هيك محموص
> ربي يعطيك العافيه
> دمتي بود



 
*الله يعاافيج دمووعه شاكرة توااجدج الحلوو*
*بموضوعي دمتي بخير*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> وااااااو اكله شهيه ورووعه 
> تسلمي لا عدمنا جديدك 
> 
> الراائع تحياااتي واشواااااقي



 
*تسلمي قمر الاروووع وجودج لاخلا منج* 
*دمتي بود ...تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> ياعلي يجنن محموصكم
> 
> طيب سلمي أول 
> ما عليه البنت انصرعت من شافت الأكله
> ههههههههههههه 
> مرحبااا : شذواي
> كيف غناتي
> بصراحه أنا أموووووووت على المحموص
> مررررررررره لذييييييييييذ
> ...



 
*هلا امنيااات ...* *بخير دامج بخير*
*مافي اروع من اشرااقتج بصفحتي* 
*مشكووورة خية وهذا من ذووقج*
*فعلا كان لذيييييييييييذ*
*لاعدمت توااااصلج الطيب*
*تحيااااتي*

----------


## فرح

حـــــــــــركااااات ،،اكتيييييييير رهييييييييييييييييبه
محمووووووووص :ongue:  بس :huuh:  للاسف باللحم ،،
رااح اجربه بس بشي ثاااني دجاااجوووه  :wink:  :toung:  هههههههه
يسلمووو شذاااوي حبيبتي 
ويعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك ياااقلبي 
وعليكم بألف عااافيه
اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> حـــــــــــركااااات ،،اكتيييييييير رهييييييييييييييييبه
> 
> محمووووووووص بس للاسف باللحم ،،
> رااح اجربه بس بشي ثاااني دجاااجوووه  هههههههه
> يسلمووو شذاااوي حبيبتي 
> ويعطيك العاافيه ولاحرمنا جديدك ياااقلبي 
> وعليكم بألف عااافيه
> 
> اجمل الامنيات لك بالتوفيق



 *يسلم عمرج فروووح ع الاشراقه الحلوووة*
*دوم تنوري صفحتي ... تحيااااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يالله
> 
> ماشاء الله الكريم 
> شكله لذيذ مررررررررة 
> الحين نتصل بالوالدة تسوي لينا  
> صار نفسي فيه 
> هههه 
> 
> يعطيك الف عافية شذاوي 
> ...



 
*يعااافيك ربي اخوي ع وجودك الكريم*
*دمت بخير .. تحيااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> الله يعطيك العاافيه خيتو
> بصرااااحه شهيتنا للمحموص 
> شكله مرررره لذيذ
> عليكم بالف عاافيه



 
*مشكوووة جوري ع المرور الحلوو*
*الله يعاافيج ..دمتي بود*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> يم يم نفسي فيه



 

*شكرا نورس ع الطله الحلووة*
*دمتي موفقه.. تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااو 
> تسلم الايادي إلى طبخته اذا الشكل روعة الطعم كيف ؟<<<<<<<<<< أكيد جنان
> 
> تسلمين شذوي
> 
> تحياتي



 
*حبة رمان شكرا لتشريفك متصفحي*
*دمتي بعين الله.. تحياتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> بصراحة شهيتنا في المحموص
> ولا عاد المحموص الي يطبخوه في ايام شهر محرم
> تسلمي خيتي شذى على الطبق الراااااااااااائع
> ربي ما يحرمنا من اكلاتش الحلوة
> تقبلي تحياتي
> 
> دمتي بخير



 
*شكراااا نهوووض الاروووووووع وجودج*
*دوووم هالتوااصل الحلوووو .. تحياااتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

الله على المحموص
الريحه وصلت لعندي شذوي
واااااااااااااااااااو
وأكيد الطعم جنان كمان
لان الشكل رهيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب
الله يسلم دياتها خيتك على الطبق اللذيذ
ويسلم دياتك يارب
على النقل الجميل والتحسير الشديد ..
على قلوبكم بالف عافية يارب
وعاد ذكرونا بصحن مرة ثانيه ..
موفقة الغلا ..

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

*روووووعه

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

تسلم ايدك امورررره*

*وصفة بتشهي كتير  وسهلة كمان
**
**تسلم ايدك  حبيبتي شذاااوي 

و يد اختك 

وان شاءالله اجربهاااااااااا قريب 

والله يعطيكم الف عافيه 

دمتي برعايه المولى وحفظه 
**
*

----------


## شوق المحبة

اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..


ماش ـاء الله تبااارك الرح ــمن ..


بالرغ ــم إني ما آكله *_* ،، بس طاااالع يـ ش ـهي بقوووووه ..


تـ س ـلم دياااتها إللي ع ـملته ،،


ش ـكلي تـ ح ـمست أذوووقه ههههههه ..


مـ ش ـكووره ش ـذووي عالطرح الرووع ـه ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيكم ألف ع ـافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا ج ـديدك ..


دمتي بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

شهيتييييييييييينيييييي
بجد عجبتني الطبخة وااااايد
مع أني ماعرفتها الا قبل 3 سنواااات
تسلمييييييين يالغالية عالطبخة
وإن شاااء الله أسووويها

----------


## حرم السيد

صلواتـ على ابو الغزواتـ 


روعهــــ ما شاء الله  ,, تسلم الايادي 

.
.

انـا ما عمري جربت اسويهـ و اخافـ اخاطر وما يزبط  بس يبي لي مرهـ اتجرأ 

مشكورهـ حبيبتي على الطريقة ,, و هني وعافيهـ على قلوبكمـ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

تسلموووووووون عزيزااتي ع التوااجد الحلوو
ربي مايحرمني حلو التواااصل
دمتن بود
تحيااتي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

محموص هذه وقته
الوالده تقول المحموص حق أيام لشتى
تسوي منه كل شي سمك ولحم ودجاج مابقى إلا الربيان ماسوته لينا 
الله يحفظها ويطول في عمرها 
مشكوره أختي على الصور الشهيه 
والله سال لعابي وأني جوعانه بس مو صايمه  :toung:

----------


## أموله

لذذذذيذ احم احم هاذا احنا نسويه بمحرم ومررررررررررره لذيذ

----------


## MOONY

*يسلموووووو شذوي 
بصراحه حركات  
تحياتي
*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حساسة بزيادة , اموله , موني*
*تسلمووووون ع روعة توااصلكن*
*لاحرمت حلوو التواصل*
*دمتن بحب* 
*تحياتي*

----------


## Sweet Magic

شذوووي

يعطيك الله العافية 

وتسلم أيدك على الوصفة الشهية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*سويت حبيبتي*
*شكراا لروعة الطله*
*دمتي بوئام*
*تحيااتي*

----------

